# Freezing?



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

The best method of freezing roasted beans?

should i keep the bag of beans unopened and freeze this way or is there somthing else i should be doing.

i have read somplace to place the bag in a second sealed bag and freeze this way... any point if the bag is already sealed?

second question will be about the defrosting of the frozen beans without damaging or softening the beans with moisture.









Daz


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't bother unless you have a blast freezer, you'll ruin the beans if you can't get them cold enough quickly enough.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Don't bother unless you have a blast freezer, you'll ruin the beans if you can't get them cold enough quickly enough.


Have you tried freezing?

Either I've got broken tastebuds or it doesn't harm the beans but I've just removed my last bag from the freezer (Placed in there beg. of Dec.) and they're still more than ok.

I just placed a piece of tape over the valve on the bag and dropped them in. On removing I just leave on the worktop for a couple of hours to come back to room temp.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Southpaw said:


> Have you tried freezing?
> 
> Either I've got broken tastebuds or it doesn't harm the beans but I've just removed my last bag from the freezer (Placed in there beg. of Dec.) and they're still more than ok.
> 
> I just placed a piece of tape over the valve on the bag and dropped them in. On removing I just leave on the worktop for a couple of hours to come back to room temp.


Yup. Tried it ages ago.

Got no extra life out of the beans after they'd been degassed and the moisture which formed inside of the beans made them stale very quickly indeed, in fact faster than not freezing them at all (pour just went straight through like a pretty old batch of beans).

Problem is the ice crystals forming inside of the beans, if you can get them cold enough quickly enough so they don't form, as iirc ronsil did, works great, I don't think any point in my freezer will.

Check this out too:

http://www.home-barista.com/store-coffee-in-freezer.html


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Recently in another thread I have been quoting my experiments with frozen beans. From my trials I have learnt that fast freezing is essential. Either with a 'blast freezer' or a deep freeze that can be adjusted to a minimum -20C.

Freeze in the usual bags with a one way valve & expel as much air as possible. Only defrost as many beans as you are likely to use within a few hours & keep in either a bag or container with a valve. Allow to defrost for approx 2 hours prior to use. Overnight is too long I decanted my beans from a kilo bag into a 80 gram lock & lock container with a valve.

Never re-freeze after defrosting.

If you don't have access to fast freezing the results can be disappointing.

Some beans react to freezing better than others.

If you can manage all the requirements then the results can be pretty impressive when compared with fresh beans


----------

